# Tire Pressure in Drag Radials..



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Alright guys i just put on a set of 275 Nitto drag radials, and when i put the wheels and tires on i checked the pressure which was at 40psi. I lowered it to 30psi? What are you running in your 275 drag radials on a stock rim...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

275 is not a good fit on an 8" rim. the tires too big for the rim. should be used on a 9"-11" rim. people do it and cant figure out why they wear out the center for some reason. 255 is the biggest you should go on stock. i have 275 drs on 10" wheels and run 20 psi at the track. i dont run them on the street since they wear out so fast so i couldnt tell you a good pressure for that.


----------



## SpdKilz (Nov 27, 2009)

Ive ran them before on my 95 Formula, which had 17 WS6 wheels on it. I got about 13,000 miles out of them. They were the same size, but i dont remember the tire pressure i was running since it was about 4 years ago. They leave a good even foot print as far as the tire touching the pavement, even on the 8" rim...The stock 245's just were not cutting it. I couldnt hook up from a 40mph kick on dry pavement....


----------

